# upland hunting question



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

So just a quick question. I was mountain biking on a pretty popular trail this morning and happened onto a huge covey of Chukar. So my question is how far off of a popular trail are you aloud to hunt? I imagine that this is considered a designated recreation area so I would think 600 ft, but that is just a guess. Obviously I would be smart about it and not shoot in any direction that might be dangerous. Just a curious question. Thanks for any input

Blake


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It has to be an improved road or an inhabitable structure before that law kicks in. If the trail you speak of is 600 feet away from such things, you're golden provided it's legal to bust a cap in that area. If you're in SL county between parleys and draper, you're SOL. Just be mindful of other people in the area.


----------



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

Great thanks for the info. I'm in weber county between the divide in north ogden and ogden canyon on 12th.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If your luck is the same as mine you will go back there with a shotgun and not see a thing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Critter said:


> If your luck is the same as mine you will go back there with a shotgun and not see a thing.


If you go back there without a dog I can almost grantee it...


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a dog and live in the Ogden area. Need help?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Areas where you cannot
discharge a firearm
Utah Code § 76-10-508
You may not discharge a dangerous
weapon or firearm under any of the following
circumstances:
• From a vehicle
• From, upon or across any highway
• At power lines or signs
• At railroad equipment or facilities, including
any sign or signal
• Within Utah state park camp or picnic sites,
overlooks, golf courses, boat ramps or developed
beaches
• Without written permission from the owner or
property manager, within 600 feet of:
• A house, dwelling or any other building
• Any structure in which a domestic animal is
kept or fed, including a barn, poultry yard,
corral, feeding pen or stockyard


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, that covers the Utah Code. Now you just need to know the individual towns, counties and Forest Service rules.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have met a few hikers while hunting, and never had a negative interaction. Some even seem interested in hunting.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I get that from outdoor users too. My favorite thing they ask is "did you catch anything" mostly they just appear to be interested and nothing negative from them.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I get that from outdoor users too. My favorite thing they ask is "did you catch anything" mostly they just appear to be interested and nothing negative from them.


Yep, I love that, too. It makes me smile, and I will reply, "Nope, but I shot some." I think most understand that hunting is a legitimate activity.

A couple of years ago I went up late on top of Daniel's for a grouse hunt. There was a group of people up cutting trees, and really ripping it up on four wheelers. I called it in to law enforcement, and spoke with them a few days later. They told me they wrote about $400 in citations. They also said the folks complained that there was some guy who went up into the area with a gun. He told them that hunting was perfectly legal, but riding off trail was not.


----------

